
Without proof, is Huawei really a national security threat? - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/26/is-huawei-a-national-security-threat
======
pidu87
Yup. Even the U.K. is in panic mode........

[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/25/vodafone-
pa...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/25/vodafone-pauses-
huawei-equipment-core-network-across-europe-security-concerns)

